# AMMIT MTL RTA



## Dawood Bhawoodien (27/2/19)

Hi, does anyone have stock of the Geekvape Ammit Mtl Rta please? Cant seem to find it anywhere.

Second hand would be fine too.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (27/2/19)

Dawood Bhawoodien said:


> Hi, does anyone have stock of the Geekvape Ammit Mtl Rta please? Cant seem to find it anywhere.
> 
> Second hand would be fine too.
> 
> Thanks



Hi @Dawood Bhawoodien 

Available here:

https://www.thevapeden.co.za/products/geekvape-ammit-mtl-rta
https://foggasvapeshop.co.za/products/geek-vape-ammit-mtl
https://vapeguy.co.za/geekvape-ammit-mtl-rta
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-ammit-mtl-rta-by-geekvape

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dawood Bhawoodien (27/2/19)

Lingogrey said:


> Hi @Dawood Bhawoodien
> 
> Available here:
> 
> ...


Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## geekvape (27/2/19)

Hi,@Dawood Bhawoodien

As for the Ammit MTL RTA you are looking for ,please see below:
https://www.geekvape.com/store/ammit-mtl-rta.html

There are 5 colors can be chosen.
You will get more than you pay and we provide brand new product.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

